# African Dwarf Frog



## Megan92 (May 5, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can order a healthy African Dwarf Frog? Yesterday at one of my LFS, I saw some ADFs but one in the display tank was missing an arm so I don't feel comfortable buying livestock from them. The other LFS I go to doesn't carry them. I've been looking online and I can't seem to find any reviews. I'd prefer to buy ADFs from a seller in Florida or in the South so that shipping isn't too stressful for the frogs. Anything helps. Thanks!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

*African dart frog*

Dr foster I have got my african dart from them before the African dart frog live for4 year I have also got it from petsmart which live for 6 year my have a aquatic person that love fish and he know a lot about him but the betta are so poorly care of but the other fish there are so healthy hope it help


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I have four ADF's and just got the fourth one today. My first one came from Drug Emporium where I live. I don't think you have one where you live. The other three that I have bought have all been from PetSmart. PetSmart down where I live never has any dead fish or ADF's. I'm pretty sure all PetSmarts sell them. Just not Petco. I've been to Petco's out of my state when I'm on Summer Vacation, and Petco never has them.


----------

